# Help with CV how many pages



## Finlandia (22 Feb 2011)

Im currently re-doing my cv after a number of years, as the layout seems to change every couple of years i am wondering how many pages is too much, is three pages acceptable, I have over 20 years experience and dont want to shave off too much information, any suggestion would be great thank


----------



## television (22 Feb 2011)

3 Pages sounds reasonable.  Dont clutter the pages with two much detail however.


----------



## squeky (22 Feb 2011)

I think 2pages is the norm now


----------



## Finlandia (23 Feb 2011)

my experience and various work positions wont fit on 2 pages and im just managing to get it on to 3 so im worried if i shave it anymore i will loose out on something important im at a loss


----------



## dewdrop (23 Feb 2011)

I reckon two pages should be the max otherwise it might appear that you were on the move a lot or were detailing minute details of your career. Brevity is the key i feel and if you google  something like cv tips you may get some good ideas. All good wishes.


----------



## Guest105 (23 Feb 2011)

one page is perfectly acceptable. In these recessionary times employers are inundated with x amount of cv's and simple don't have the time crawling through page after page. Most important thing is to give a short paragraph outling your skills and achievements.


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

Two pages as a good rule of thumb. Large CV's with lots of text are off-putting, not a good idea when you have stiff competition. Consise, clear, well-organised and focussed CV's give a very good impression that make it stand out, as well as helping at interview. In my experience and particularly when there are large numbers of CV's, employers have two piles, those shortlisted for interview/further review, and those being past-over. Clearly you need to be in the 1st pile

CV's are a *sales* job in themselves, you need to convince employers you are a good buy, how you present yourself in a CV makes a *significant* impression, consciously or unconsciously wih them. Buying is as much an *emotional decision* as a rational one. You need to assure an employer you are worth buying, and make them look forward to seeing you at interview. They want/need to make a good decision, and fear making a bad one, you need to address this and provide them with the reasons they need to *feel *they are making a good choice. As much as possible gear the CV to the particular job, use the cover letter to do this. Standard cover letters are generally a bad sign and often off-putting. It doesn't show any clear interest in this particular job on your part, and imo it's a sloppy lazy job. Not a good start with an employer who is looking for a new, effective, committed employee.

Keep cover letters brief and punchy, make the interviewer want to read more, remember they are against the clock, and you are competing to get into the 1st pile. CV's and the cover letter should make the interviewers stop and look, it should begin to convince a potential employer you are a good buy. Take time to do it right and tailor it.


----------



## Leo (23 Feb 2011)

I'd agree with the 2 pages plus cover letter. I recently got a 5 pager from a person with a lot of experience, that went in the bin. 

As hrusd sasy, if possible, tailor your CV and cover letter to each role you apply for. Call out the experience most relevant to that role and sumarise the rest. Make sure the documents are well formatted and the text is balanced on the page. Sloppy CVs also go straight in the bin.
Leo


----------



## UFC (23 Feb 2011)

Two pages seems to be the norm, and it seems to be ok to leave out or just briefly mention very old jobs or irrelevant jobs.

Lots of good advice and a CV template available on http://www.dublinjobs.ie/cv-advice/ and on http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=213589


----------



## Importer (23 Feb 2011)

Have interviewed 100s of candidates over the years and certainly would not agree in my own experience that sloppy CVs actually do go in the bin or that candidates actually do get eliminated because the font on the page was inconsistent. Maybe this is true for some low skilled jobs.

I always remember one computer engineer who, to say the least, was not good in expressing himself either verbally or in the written form, however he had  an absolute talent at sorting out complex technical issues.
Once an issue had been solved,where others had failed, he couldnt really explain how he had solved it, nor could he write a report about it, but he
was extremely proficient at what he did.

I think in practice, employers scan through CVs very quickly looking for suitable experience and background. A potentially good candidate with
appropriate skills, background, and experience will not be eleiminated due to a sloppy CV. In the same vein, a very well scripted CV without substance or appropriate experience is not going to be favored because its 'neat'


----------



## fender (23 Feb 2011)

2 pages - how many of you bothered to read the long posts on this page?


----------



## horusd (23 Feb 2011)

fender said:


> 2 pages - how many of you bothered to read the long posts on this page?


 
I would be happy if only the OP did and found it useful. If I ask a question I would be happy  & grateful  that someone took the time to write an informative & useful reply. Brevity does not equate or replace content or quality, but then, each to our own.


----------



## Mommah (23 Feb 2011)

fender said:


> 2 pages - how many of you bothered to read the long posts on this page?


 
Oh the twitter generation !

I read all the long posts BTW

2 pages get my vote and cull it to match the potential employer...so your file CV might be longer.


----------



## Mpsox (24 Feb 2011)

Depends on the position, for entry level roles, 2 pages is enough, for more senior roles, it's hard to keep it under 3. 

If you have a Linkedin profile, make sure it matches your CV, I've seen people "adjust" their CV for certain roles and when you check into them, you get a very different picture. Likewise, restrict your Facebook profile access


----------



## alaskaonline (24 Feb 2011)

A recruiter in my company recently said that the cover letter is the key between "getting attention" and "shredder". It's harsh but the person said that when you scan through hundreds of CVs for one role and only 10 stand out, you don't bother going through the rest...

Make sure your Cover letter is excellent in terms of specific to the role you're applying for, same with CV. If you apply for a Role in Marketing, no one cares if you were an Au Pair ten years ago. (I am sure this is not the case with you but these were the examples I heard and made sense). Therefore I think 3 pages for a Senior role is fine as long as it is specific to the role you're applying for.


----------



## Finlandia (25 Feb 2011)

Hi thanks to everyone who posted a reply, after many hows I have finally managed to reduce my cv to two pages leaving as much relevant information in as possible.  Took some time but worth it in the end to have it finally done.  Now fingers crossed I can secure a position where my experience will be used to it full capacity.  I will let you know how I get on and thanks again


----------



## Mommah (25 Feb 2011)

Good Luck Finlandia!



Mpsox said:


> I've seen people "adjust" their CV for certain roles and when you check into them, you get a very different picture.


 
I've over 20yrs experience and would keep my CV to two pages.
I am with the same employer long term, but would occasionally use my Cv to apply for courses/funds etc.

It is essential to edit and spin my CV to meet the needs of the reviewer...otherwise there would be too much irrelevant info on it...even in the context of my current profession....so I guess I'm disagreeing with you.


----------



## nonameeir (8 Mar 2011)

depends on your area of employment..for a low paid jobs..short is simple and highpaid jobs..if u offer 4 pages also not a worry..i presume..i had mine 4 pages and none of the recruiting agenceis were complained a detailed one..also..know lot of pundits and gurs may agree my opinion..cheers..


----------



## AlbacoreA (9 Mar 2011)

It would also depend how much of that 20yrs was relevant to the new position.


----------

